# Forward offset seatpost for ar4



## Woody2375 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just got a 2013 ar4. Wondering if there are any forward offset posts that will fit. Do the da posts work? New to biking and trying to dial in the fit.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

You might try posting your question in the "Ask Felt" topic as I assume it is monitored by company representatives. Or, contact Felt directly.

There may be some differences in seat rails that might allow some seats to be mounted in a more forward position.

You say that you are "new to biking". What are your goals? Past experience?

I might ask why you don't start with the more classic position of the seat, and adjust the handlebars to the correct position?

It sounds like you're trying to make a TT bike out of a bike that wasn't designed to be a TT bike. I'm surprised there isn't a little more flexibility with the bike designs. But, it is also a reason to try out a few bikes, and get a few miles under one's belt before plunking down thousands of dollars on a new bike.

I see, the different seat positions use different muscle groups. But, I would still start with the classic position with the seat behind the pedals unless you have a specific need for a TT bike.


----------



## Woody2375 (Jul 25, 2014)

Should have given more info, sorry. Been saying I'm new to road biking for two years now, guess it's not quite true anymore. Bought the bike to do double duty as a tri bike and road bike, can't afford both. For me the the sweet spot riding is apretty aggressive position, just trying fine tune it. Hoping saddle change or post orientation will do the trick. Thanks for the input, sorry I wasn't more clear!


----------

